# Good deal or Not (Up Dated)



## jmdlcar (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this a good deal or not

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-lbs-clean-GOLD-fingers-PCI-RAM-scrap-High-Grade-gold-recovery-454-gr-/130706259793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e6eb33f51#ht_615wt_732

Up Date:

All I wanted to know if this was a Good Deal or Not. I thought it was Not but I wanted to be sure that why I ask. Thanks Jack.


----------



## Geo (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack, the gold yield on those will be about two grams. you may break even on the gold but you will be in the hole for chemicals and time.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't forget he still has to pay shipping Geo.


----------



## ctgresale (Jun 5, 2012)

looks like after shipping it would cost about 2000.00 to get an ounce or gold,plus the chemicals, doesn't sound like a good deal


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 5, 2012)

All I can find on eBay (Buy it now) is by the ounces = $7.50 or pound $120.00 of fingers is around that price plus shipping. If I want to bid it will go higher then that. Then if I see the hole memory stick or cards I don't know if it a good deal or not because of the weight when sold by the pound.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 5, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> All I can find on eBay (Buy it now) is by the ounces = $7.50 or pound $120.00 of fingers is around that price plus shipping. If I want to bid it will go higher then that. Then if I see the hole memory stick or cards I don't know if it a good deal or not because of the weight when sold by the pound.


If you are looking to buy TONIGHT, I have a good deal for you..... 
_ (moderators, please understand that I'm replying to this post - if you wish, I'll put this in the 'For Sale' and make a link over here, but it seemed simpler to just keep it in line)_
I'm needing to raise some cash for a lot I'm wanting to buy and this would work out great for me, too.
I've got 3.8 lbs of 'close cut' gold fingers that are mostly from 'vintage' boards (I get a lot of old military stuff, etc.) as well as PCI and regular stuff. 


This is a lot I wanted to send off to be refined (I don't do it myself) because it has some pretty great fingers in there, but as I said, I have a need to raise some cash on this lot.

I know, it has a few 'not-so-close-cut' ones - as I said, this was not expected to be for sale, it is my personal 'stash'.......

So, I'm willing to estimate 1% loss all around (though I doubt it is that bad) and even call it 3.5 lbs 'close cut'.

At the $120/lb you are looking at, I'll even give you FREE SHIPPING (US, 'lower 48', priority mail)

Paypal payment only - total $420

PM me for a paypal address. We can do this right away and I'll ship tomorrow - you can be refining this weekend!


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 5, 2012)

I would but I don't have that much money right now. That would about 7 grams of foil and a nice button. Thanks anyway.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 5, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> I would but I don't have that much money right now. That would about 7 grams of foil and a nice button. Thanks anyway.


I'll do as much as you want for the $120 / lb and FREE SHIP it all - you tell me how much to put in the box - how's that work for you?


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 5, 2012)

I just don't have the money right now. This don't have anything to do with you MMFJ. This was to see if it was a good deal or not. I was not going to pay those price per ounces or pounds and if I would pay close to spot price I would just buy a 1 gram gold bar ingot @ .999 pure at a time. Thanks anyway.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> I just don't have the money right now. This don't have anything to do with you MMFJ. This was to see if it was a good deal or not. I was not going to pay those price per ounces or pounds and if I would pay close to spot price I would just buy a 1 gram gold bar ingot @ .999 pure at a time. Thanks anyway.


Sounds to me like you already knew the answer to your question before you asked it (though you may not have realized it, you actually know more than you want to admit to yourself...)

As for if it is a good deal or not - that is in the 'eye of the beholder'. In my situation of the moment, I wouldn't pay that kind of money for fingers and here's why;
1. I already get fingers pretty steadily
2. I do not refine them myself so I already know I'll lose ~25% when I want to turn them into clean gold, so I don't buy anything like that at such pricing
3. Typical eBay pricing is crazy (that's why I put this lot on there last night - might as well sell it to those idiots! 

I say all that, though gold is heading up right now and by all indications this is the "last time" we will see prices this low for awhile, so hoarding is a good option right now - perhaps at any price (if you have the cash...)

I always buy at well below what I can sell it for (perhaps I have $50 in the 3.8lbs, plus a bit of time snapping them off, etc.), so it doesn't hurt me to have it sit and even if I sell it for some fast cash, there will be more tomorrow (as long as the MIB don't come around to quelch it! :shock: 

And, no offense taken nor given. We are just discussing a deal that, should it work out, would be good for both of us. If not, then it is still good for us both as we learn something about each other's ways and can be prepared for next time.

good luck to you in finding deals that make it work all around - those are the only ones worth doing!


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 6, 2012)

Wish I could finds deals like you can. If I would ever win the lottery I would buy all you had to help out a member and If it didn't go to far over spot price. But I'm on a fix income so I have watch what I buy and how much I pay for it. Thanks Jack


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack,

I know your resources are limited but let me run this by you.

I recently found a local sign shop that had a "special" deal on those yard signs you see stuck along the road just about everywhere. I bought 10 signs for $99.00 plus tax and, so far, have stuck 4 of them near busy intersections and at the entrance to our local Wal-Mart. 

I put them out roughly 2 weeks ago and have had approximately 10 phone calls from people who were glad they found me. They didn't know what to do with these old computers they have lying around. My signs simply say "Free Computer Recycling" and have my cell phone number on them.

When they call I tell them I can take anything that has a cord. I've picked up over twenty computers, some printers, monitors, laptops and a toaster. 

Food for thought!!


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 6, 2012)

That a good idea. I'll give it a try. I just seen you join on my birthday. You have a great day.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

If 'finding' stuff is the issue, it is probably because you are not 'looking' very hard. "JUNK" is everywhere in today's society - getting it is just a matter of asking most of the time.....

Check out what joem (and others) are doing http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735&hilit=my+new+advertising to get computers for free (or, like I do, for almost nothing, but I don't have to run all over town with a big truck and spend all that gas - to me, it SAVES money to pay for them to bring the stuff - it certainly saves time!)

Remember what I've told my son for years, "If you don't ask, the answer is always NO!" (and, if you DO ask, the answer is often YES!) 

Even though I've been doing this stuff for years, it always helps to know that others have the same issues as you do and the other day, I saw on the Pawn Stars one of their 'going into commercial' quizzes where they asked how many opportunities they get that they can't work a deal with. The answer was a reassuring (to me) 75%! 

That means, for every 4 people you talk with, you can't make a deal with 3, but that 4th....... 

If you question whether it is worth it, just look around that shop and all the fine cars/toys they buy for themselves! I.e., (sing it with me - like that old country song...) "1-out-of-4 ain't bad"! 

My latest craigslist ad isn't hitting that well, as previously I had about 2 out of 4 bring stuff. So, why did I change? The 'stuff' was real TRASH, and the new ad, although bringing a lower deals:calls ratio, is bringing a lot more QUALITY, which doesn't waste my time and therefore allows me to go out and make MORE money on other things. 

It is all a balance of what you want and the time (and yes, the money) you are willing to spend to start, but more importantly, to make it GROW and continue. Nothing is for free and nobody will call you to give you some money if you just sit on the couch hoping it will happen. "Fixed income" (along with a thousand other statements like that...) is an excuse (well, actually a LIE you tell yourself) to not go do it, not a reason it doesn't happen. Go out and do just one small deal - then you have some money. Then what will you do?


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 6, 2012)

When you live in a town less then 20,000 there is not much. If you don't want to shop at Wal-Mart or Kroger then you have to drive 30 miles or do without. You can't go to the movie unless you drive 30 miles. There is not much where I live and it is like we live back in time. It sound like it not true but it is.


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack, you can still do business that far away and make money. the last large load i bought was about 100 PC's last month from a guy i met on Craigslist and he was in Huntsville, about 80 miles round trip from where i live. i paid $2.00 apiece for the towers. roughly $200.00 and i made nearly $400.00 from the steel, copper and aluminum. i still have all the electronics out of it and still doubled my money. make up some fliers that say you recycle electronics and will pick up for free. have a phone number printed all the way around in small print and cut between each number with scissors making tabs so people can pull of a tab that has your name and number from the flier. post it on store windows (ask the store owner first) or telephone poles on the sidewalks with tape. make appointments to pick up in a week so you can get several at a time to minimize the trips. make one or two trips a week unless the volume gets to the point you need to make more trips (hopefully).


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 6, 2012)

Geo, I don't own a car or truck. If I go out of town I have to pay someone to take me. There is days I have to walk to work and that is 4 miles cause I can't fine someone to take me. I would like to buy a car I just can't take on a payment. I'm in bad shape after my triple by pass I went down hill and then there my left hand. I'm just here on this earth if it was not for this hobby I don't know what to do.


----------

